# [SOLVED] Phoenix Award BIOS V6.00PG



## GEORR (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all
Have set up a PC with the above BIOS, everything is fine with the exception of the following:

In other Bios Setups I have been able to go in to the POWER Section and select "After Power Failure" "Power On" this allows the PC to automatically Boot up when it is Powered up without having to push the start button on the front.

I have been through the setting in this BIOS and cannot find anywhere to make this setting.

The closest I have found is in the Integrated Peritherals in "Power On" function but the only selections it gives are:
Password
Hot Key
Mouse Move
Mouse Click
Any Key
Button Only
Kybd 98

As can be seen none allow boot up on power on. 

I have 11 computers on a network and all boot up when power is applied and is set by the "After Power Failure" "Power On" which does not seem to be available in V6.00. is there a way of creating this setting in V6,00?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix Award BIOS V6.00PG*

Upgrade or downgrade the BIOS until you find the option that you need.


----------



## ggold91364 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Award BIOS V6.00PG*

If only I had seen your question earlier I could give you more explicit guidance because I just finished working on my friend's PC with the same BIOS. His is on an ECS 661 FX-m Motherboard. I DO recall seeing that setting when I was perusing the BIOS settings, perhaps in the ADVANCED screen. But here's a way to find out: Google the ECS 661 fx-m motherboard and download the Motherboard PDF manual. It has all the details of setting the BIOS in it.


----------



## nukjp (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Award BIOS V6.00PG*

I have Foxconn mobo and it uses Award v 6
The power on after power failure is (imho) really burried and NOT in the Power Management Setup.

After booting, pressing the del key (to go to setup) (might be a different key for your computer):
Integrated Peripherals;
Super IO device;
PWRON After PWR-Fail (default: Off) 



Hope this helps.


----------



## GEORR (Feb 13, 2011)

ggold91364 said:


> If only I had seen your question earlier I could give you more explicit guidance because I just finished working on my friend's PC with the same BIOS. His is on an ECS 661 FX-m Motherboard. I DO recall seeing that setting when I was perusing the BIOS settings, perhaps in the ADVANCED screen. But here's a way to find out: Google the ECS 661 fx-m motherboard and download the Motherboard PDF manual. It has all the details of setting the BIOS in it.


Many thanks, the line was in the BIOS all the time, although the page looked full and no need for scrolling there was about 2mm of scroll bar not completed and it only took one click to reveal the last line and there it was.
Again many thanks for replying, was very useful and made me look harder.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Phoenix Award BIOS V6.00PG*

glad you have it sorted


----------

